# Fatal Error...system halted



## doug6801 (Aug 5, 2008)

I built a computer with a ASUS Maximus Extreme motherboard and when I first started it up the screen gives me a couple of messages. First: Overclocking failed! Please enter setup to re-configure your system. But I can't! next is chassis intruded last is: Fatal Error....system halted. What is wrong? Does anybody have a clue to this? What can I do? thanks


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Check in your manual set chassis intrusion jumper "disabled".


----------



## sbsiaf (Aug 15, 2009)

I have the same error with Asus M3A78-EM mbd. The chassis intruded !! fatal error . System halted does not get reset on restting the bios. Any body can help ???


----------

